# Pldt



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

Well I got the package PLDT offered FIBR 5800 78 SD 16 HD channels via fiber optic. 50 Mbps internet speed. So far so good they were hacked recently and had some problems but nothing like the other networks. Which is actually cheaper than the 20Mbps and CIGNAL satellite. Don't lose the signal during rain as I did with the satellite system.
Heres my local speeds


















heres my speed to Semi Valley California 









Needless to say YAHOOOOOOOO


----------



## JRB__NW (Apr 8, 2015)

How much are you paying for that if you don't mind my asking?


----------



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

5800php


----------



## JRB__NW (Apr 8, 2015)

Thanks.. I don't want to spend that much because I don't watch tv, but I want that internet bandwidth, lol. I'll have to talk to them..


----------



## UltraFJ40 (May 20, 2014)

That's pretty good speed. It's nice to see that available.

Thanks for posting the results.


----------

